# What are these?



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

What are these sores on her head and foot? She has no hair on her tail and what are the lumps on her ear chest and stomach? I posted pictures sorry about the low quality pictures




































The vet said she had no lumps or anything I think that vet is a idiot sorry


----------

